# Inés Arrimadas dando vergüenza una vez más



## Paco_Iglesias (14 Feb 2022)

Es incapaz de recapacitar, de replantearse las cosas llegado el peor escenario posible para ella y para su partido (ahora), lo de dimitir si siquiera se lo ha planteado, vive en la Luna de Valencia.


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Feb 2022)

un diputado...
de once a uno...

el último que apague la luz


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Feb 2022)

Han resistido bestialmente , van a hacer una oposicion durisima con un solo diputado


----------



## Rompehuevos (14 Feb 2022)

su marido ya esta sin enchufito y ella ve que tarde o temprano tendrá que ponerse a trabajar


----------



## Antiparticula (14 Feb 2022)

Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.

No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.


----------



## #SrLobo (14 Feb 2022)

va a parasitar hasta que la saquen con fuego

le da igual vivir zombificada,no sirve absolutamente para nada más


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Feb 2022)

La política demuestra lo que es el sector público, humo, la tía dacanpecho de haber perdido el 90% de escaños y el responsable de premio otros 4 años parasitando. 

Decidme una empresa privada que pierde el 90% de su valor y no se despide a los responsables


----------



## Omegatron (14 Feb 2022)

Antes me ponía. Ahora no da ni para paja


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Feb 2022)

Que se haga un favor y dimita.


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.
> 
> No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.



Los votos de ciudagramos habrían supuesto 5 o 6 escaños más para vox por ejemplo. 

Además ese escaño único les garantiza subvenciones, carguitos, asesores.... Rosa Díez por lo menos tuvo dignidad y eso que el partido prometia más que esta banda que son mercenarios del que gobierne y vividores de lo público


----------



## Chatarrero (14 Feb 2022)

Ahí están estos y los de podemos, resistiendo que es gerundio.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Feb 2022)

Nunca debieron salir de Barcelona.


----------



## Nicors (14 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.
> 
> No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.



El voto es soberano, se llama democracia. Búscate información.


----------



## das kind (14 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Los votos de ciudagramos habrían supuesto 5 o 6 escaños más para vox por ejemplo.
> 
> Además ese escaño único les garantiza subvenciones, carguitos, asesores.... Rosa Díez por lo menos tuvo dignidad y eso que el partido prometia más que esta banda que son mercenarios del que gobierne y vividores de lo público



A UPyD no se le perdonó que destapase varios casos de corrupción.

De las cosas internas del partido no hablo, que también hubo lo suyo.


----------



## das kind (14 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El voto es soberano, se llama democracia. Búscate información.



Democracia es otra cosa; y votar es una ínfima parte de la misma.


----------



## Madafaca (14 Feb 2022)

Inés SEPEArrimadas.


----------



## CaCO3 (14 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.



Para hacer apreciaciones cuantitativas, primero tendríamos que saber qué es cualitativamente Ciudadanos; y ni siquiera sabemos qué es.


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Feb 2022)

das kind dijo:


> A UPyD no se le perdonó que destapase varios casos de corrupción.
> 
> De las cosas internas del partido no hablo, que también hubo lo suyo.



VOX podrá ser muchas cosas, incluso disidencia controlada, pero escuece y eso a priori es buen síntoma, Ciudadanos lo dejan vivir y si le permiten vivir es que es parte de la banda criminal. Lo de partido de centro así tipo UPyD no parece que funcione nunca en este país, no mientras exista la mafia del PP/PSOE que solo puedes estar con ellos o contra ellos.


----------



## brotes_verdes (14 Feb 2022)

Yo, aqui y ahora, me sigo preguntando exactamente que ofrece Cs al espectro político español.

En mi opinion es un partido que es una mezcla de PP en cuanto al tratamiento de los separatas y del PSOE en todo lo demás.

Yo no tengo nada claro que ventajas ofrece para un remero el votar a Cs. Los parasitos van a seguir votando al PSOE, IU y demás. Los pensionistas seguiran votando al PP.

A un remero Cs no les ofrece nada especial. Es un proyecto vacio.


----------



## rejon (14 Feb 2022)

Ciudadanos se ha convertido en Ciudadano!


----------



## Nicors (14 Feb 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Democracia es otra cosa; y votar es una ínfima parte de la misma.



Si? A ver iluminanos


----------



## belenus (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## ivanito (14 Feb 2022)

Ciudadanos solo servía para dividir a la derecha y que gobierne Sánchez para siempre.

La gente se ha dado cuenta de ello y les ha puesto en su sitio.
Si no quieres votar al PP ahora tienes Vox.
Por tanto ciudadanos ya no tiene razón de ser.

Si no quieren reconocerlo y cerrar la persiana, o es porque aún están en la fase de negación, o porque quieren estirar el chicle lo suficiente para que les de tiempo a recolocarse en el PP o PSOE.
Decir que les queda mucho por hacer por el país cuando Soria Ya! o UPL les triplica en escaños es risible cuando menos.

PD:
Arrimadas yo creo que termina en el PSOE.


----------



## Stormtrooper (14 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.
> 
> No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.



Dime hora y minuto en que Ciudadanos proponga algo y no lo cambie si el interés cambia.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Feb 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> un diputado...
> de once a uno...
> 
> el último que apague la luz



*Es que es el Partido Vaciado. *


----------



## el ganador (14 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Los votos de ciudagramos habrían supuesto 5 o 6 escaños más para vox por ejemplo.



A ver ahora de dónde sacan más


----------



## Antiparticula (14 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Dime hora y minuto en que Ciudadanos proponga algo y no lo cambie si el interés cambia.



Los vientres de alquiler y legalización de la prostitución.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> VOX podrá ser muchas cosas, incluso disidencia controlada, pero escuece y eso a priori es buen síntoma, Ciudadanos lo dejan vivir y si le permiten vivir es que es parte de la banda criminal. Lo de partido de centro así tipo UPyD no parece que funcione nunca en este país, no mientras exista la mafia del PP/PSOE que solo puedes estar con ellos o contra ellos.



Vox por ser que quiere ser democratico no respeta a nadie y mucho menos quienes no respetan su verdad que son todos sin excepcion.
Anda que?


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (14 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.
> 
> No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.



Al igual que la Psoe o el PP Ciudadanos es un firme partidario de la dictatorial Agenda 2030. O les destruimos a ellos o nos destruyen...


----------



## asiqué (14 Feb 2022)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> su marido ya esta sin enchufito y ella ve que tarde o temprano tendrá que ponerse a trabajar



pues yo pagaria por una interviu de las de antes con ella en pelotas para sacarse unos euros.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> La política demuestra lo que es el sector público, humo, la tía dacanpecho de haber perdido el 90% de escaños y el responsable de premio otros 4 años parasitando.
> 
> Decidme una empresa privada que pierde el 90% de su valor y no se despide a los responsables



Cualquiera del IBEX, tristemente.


----------



## ELOS (14 Feb 2022)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> su marido ya esta sin enchufito y ella ve que tarde o temprano tendrá que ponerse a trabajar



Siempre tendrá su esquina libre


----------



## rejon (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## daniguzmán (14 Feb 2022)

Inesita, si te animas a dimitir, parece que en el bufete Martínez-Echevarría Abogados se ha quedado una plaza vacante.

Muy recientemente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.
> 
> No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.



C's tuvo un buen inicio con una política de derecha de verdad que hasta planteaba eliminar la LIGV, pero fue llegar la Inesita y cambiar radicalmente hacia el centro izmierda y ser una copia del p$%€. Lo mejor que pueden hacer es cerrar la puerta e irse con dignidad.


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> La política demuestra lo que es el sector público, humo, la tía dacanpecho de haber perdido el 90% de escaños y el responsable de premio otros 4 años parasitando.
> 
> Decidme una empresa privada que pierde el 90% de su valor y no se despide a los responsables



La de la gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) van un 30% menos de facturación y ahí no pasa nada...¡de momento!


----------



## Gusman (14 Feb 2022)

Otra puta de soros.


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Feb 2022)

Que se dedique a chuparsela a su marido independentista Catalan.


----------



## nate (14 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.
> 
> No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.



Fueron ellos los que pusieron cordón sanitario a millones de españoles que votamos a Vox.

*Que les de por culo y se mueran ya. Lo celebraré con champán. *


----------



## dragon33 (14 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.
> 
> No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.





Al eslabón mas débil hay que darle matarile pues es un partido de traidores.









Inés Arrimadas se estrenará en el Club Bilderberg


El Club Bilderberg, también conocido como el Gobierno del mundo en la sombra, se reúne este fin de semana en Suiza. Como es tradición, a la cita acudirán más de un centenar de líderes de la política y de la empresa para debatir sobre temas de actualidad.



www.eleconomista.es










Lamentable peloteo del eurodiputado de Ciudadanos, Luis Garicano, a George Soros que le cuesta un zasca de los grandes







groups.google.com













Garicano alaba a Soros, mirá vos


Luis Garicano, responsable del área de Economía y Empleo de Ciudadanos, ha alabado al magnate y filántropo George Soros, como se puede ver en su Twitter. En...




www.hispanidad.com













La lista de "aliados fiables" españoles de Soros en el Parlamento Europeo


El Open Society European Policy Institute y la red de la Open Society han publicado una lista con los parlamentarios del Parlamento Europeo propensos a apoyar los valores de la Open Society del multim




www.geopolitica.ru


----------



## M. Priede (14 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.
> 
> No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.



Aquí, en el foro, C´s tuvo muchos seguidores, yo entre ellos. Debes de ser el único que queda. Estás como Inés.


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Feb 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Es incapaz de recapacitar, de replantearse las cosas llegado el peor escenario posible para ella y para su partido (ahora), lo de dimitir si siquiera se lo ha planteado, vive en la Luna de Valencia.



Ven el vaso medio lleno


----------



## Antiparticula (14 Feb 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Aquí, en el foro, C´s tuvo muchos seguidores, yo entre ellos. Debes de ser el único que queda. Estás como Inés.



Yo en realidad nunca fui seguidor de Ciudadanos.
Si los apoyaba en Cataluña.
Pero en el salto a la politica nacional eran unos progres más.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Feb 2022)

Inés, yo te follaria igual que hace 5 años.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (14 Feb 2022)

No os produce un br000tal vacío en el nvcleo saber que nunca os follaréis a la Arrimadas de 2010? Nunca nunca nunca.


----------



## rejon (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## jaimitoabogado (15 Feb 2022)

Vergüenza dice , yo dejaría Que me cagara en el pecho .


----------



## Evolucionista (15 Feb 2022)

Arrimadas es una prostituta babilónica del Club Bilderberg, igual que Casado. En este vídeo, pescan a Arrimadas y Casado visitando el Club Bilderberg para recibir nuevas órdenes. un periodista les pregunta pero ellos no contestan y se parten de risa:


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Objetivamente un partido como ciudadanos es 100 veces mejor que la pp y 1000 veces mejor que la psoe.
> 
> No sé que interés teneis en destruirlos completamente.



En el comienzo pudiera ser. Luego se convirtió en irrelevante.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Pero si han conseguido un procurador, que mas quieren? esperaban algo más?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (15 Feb 2022)

El votante descontento de derechas era de siutdadans, todos los votos que pierde ines los recoge vox. Que tipo de votante tenia siutdadans, eran lobos con piel de cordero progre?

hay un monton de indignados vagando por el espectro de derechas porque saben que los peperros roban y estan dando vueltas por las alternativas de derechas, ni siquieran son fascistas puros como los dirigentes de vox, simplemente son gente sucedanea que no tienen referentes, ni lider, ni proyecto, mas alla de la indignacion al mas puro estilo podemos y 15M.

los partidos que nacen contra algo o alguien acaban muriendo desangrados por el odio, vox es odio puro, fracasado sabe que de la mano de vox no gobernara espanya jamas. El pp siempre a utilizado a los fachas radicales , los tenia ahi escondiditos y les aportaba un 15% de votos extravagantes. Ahora es quo vadis para el pp, o se tapa la cabeza con la manta y se le ven los pies, o se tapa los pies y se le ve la cabeza. Ellos deciden si quieren ser cabeza de raton en los cantones y cola de leon en espanya.

todo no va a poder ser, la cabeza de leon sera para perro sanchez, esta centrípetando su voto podemita y los peperros estan centrifugando su voto.

es una pena que abascal vea vicepresidente y fracasado se vea presidente, es incompatible. El fraticidio esta servido, como en una tragedia shakesperiana.


----------



## Lovecraf (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## qbit (15 Feb 2022)

¿Dimitir en España y encima mujer?


----------



## dac1 (15 Feb 2022)

No subestimeis a inesita que acabara mamando rabos sociatass y tachan puestecitooo


----------



## Nicors (15 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Vox por ser que quiere ser democratico no respeta a nadie y mucho menos quienes no respetan su verdad que son todos sin excepcion.
> Anda que?



Cuando aprenderéis los fascistas que cuando insultan a vox o los agreden están insultando y agrediendo a millones de votantes?
Los rojos sois escoria.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

La Arrimadas me recuerda al caballero negro de "Los Caballeros de la Mesa Cuadrada" de los Monty Python.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Feb 2022)

Hay que reconocer que ha hecho bien su trabajo. La han puesto ahí para demoler el partido y lo ha conseguido en un tiempo récord


----------



## pepeleches (15 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Ciudadanos solo servía para dividir a la derecha y que gobierne Sánchez para siempre.



El primer ciudadanos era una novedad, otra forma de hacer las cosas. Igual que podían ser Podemos o VOX. 

Cada uno de ellos (menos VOX, que aún está de subida...) cumple su ciclo. Podemos ha decepcionado a sus votantes a base de no hacer ni media de lo que prometían, especialmente el apartado de convertirse en casta. 

Ciudadanos la cagó en el momento en que cambió sus posturas según cambiaban las encuestas. Si un partido cambia de postura A a postura B, qué menos que explicar a sus votantes el por qué. Pero no, empezó a hacerlo continuamente por simple tacticismo electoral. 

Y eso el votante lo lleva mal. Porque resulta que había empatizado con unas ideas o una forma de hacer las cosas, y saber que mañana mismo pueden cambiar radicalmente significa que deja de fiarse. 

Incluso habiéndose asociado con el PSOE en las primeras elecciones famosas en las que tuvieron oportunidad (si no se hubieran empeñado en prometer lo contrario...) podrían haber salido bien parados, si en vez de la coalición zombie que tenemos ahora hubieran aportado sensatez y hubieran actuado de freno a las políticas más absurdas.

Me temo que jamás volverán a tener esa oportunidad.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> La Arrimadas me recuerda al caballero negro de "Los Caballeros de la Mesa Cuadrada" de los Monty Python.





Es extinguirse o rozar con la desaparición de autonómica en autonómica y aún así se lo toma como una victoria


----------



## Sesino6 (15 Feb 2022)

Lo único que resiste es el mongolismo de ésta mujer.
Ha perdido completamente el norte.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (15 Feb 2022)

los comentarios son LOL


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Feb 2022)

Otra parasita de la dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero

Hay que pagar esos chalets y los coles privados

Trabajar en el sector privado...


----------



## Boker (15 Feb 2022)

Lo de Arrimadas es vergonzoso.
Con tal de no ponerse a currar es capaz de seguir ahí, habiéndose cargado el partido.
La catalana en plan "la pela es la pela" y "ostri tú, me voy a agarrar a esto cual garrapata, 
que si no voy a tener que madrugar"


----------



## kogi_kabuto (15 Feb 2022)

Si pero gustaba mucho a España cuando se cagaba en los catalenes y los catalanes la llamabamos la montapollos.
No hacía nada, discurso vacío, no aportaba soluciones, vivía de criticar lo de los demás y así a quedado demostrado con su exlider Rivera, lo echaron por bajo rendimiento y por nulidad, (discursos vacios tambien ponçía la nota de despido).

Ahora como ya no está en Catalunya ya no hace tanta gracia...alimentaron a un monstruo y ahora el jueguete se ha roto..que pena y que alegría.


----------



## gabrielo (15 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Ciudadanos solo servía para dividir a la derecha y que gobierne Sánchez para siempre.
> 
> La gente se ha dado cuenta de ello y les ha puesto en su sitio.
> Si no quieres votar al PP ahora tienes Vox.
> ...



arrimadas va a pasar a ser en el psoe el nuevo juguete del begoño es mas guapa que falconetti y tiene mejor culo.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Feb 2022)

No seais cabrones, ahora lo tiene mas facil para mejorar los siguientes resultados. 
Ya solo queda sacar 2 escaños o la nada.


----------



## aventurero artritico (15 Feb 2022)

6000 netos


----------



## Alberto Liberto (15 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo un mensaje de Twitter en el que ponían punto por punto las medidas que antes defendía Ciudadanos que coincidían con las de Vox actualmente, y surgían un nutrido número de propuestas idénticas.

También como empezaron siendo un partido en teoría transversal, sustituto de UPyD y como derivaron en lo que actualmente es Vox, para después quitar de sus estatutos en 2017 toda medida socialdemócrata para ser un PP 2.0 y ahora en su último tramo ir de aliado del PSOE.

Reconozco haberles votado cuando defendían a muerte la custodia compartida entre otras cosas y le daban duro al nacionalismo en Cataluña.

De repente abrazaron al colectivo LGTB y la ley de violencia de género y a los padres como yo que hemos perdido la salud, el dinero y el tiempo luchando por la custodia de nuestros hijos, se nos quedó cara de WTF???

Que han desaparecido es que ni cotiza, pero al igual que UPyD en 2020, mientras quede ciudad en la que tengan algún asiento seguirán dando por saco.

Yo miro por mi hijo y su estabilidad y votaré al partido que defienda que yo sea igual ante la ley y tenga las mismas oportunidades que la otra progenitora. En ciudades del norte y en casi toda andalucía pobre del que se separe y su ex vaya por lo contencioso.

Es mi prioridad y así actuaré, así que si ser extremista es querer educar a un hijo en igualdad de condiciones pues seré un extremista.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (15 Feb 2022)

"Asume tus responsabilidad y dimite"

Le dice el tuitero a la parásita.


Votontos, ¿es mucho pediros que os deis cuenta que esto no van por la democracia y de política?

¿Podéis ser TAN retrasados, o es que en el fondo sois unos pervertidos?


----------



## rejon (15 Feb 2022)

Con Ciudadanos está pasando lo mismo que con UPyD. Partidos que mientras estaban vivos eran "falangistas", "extrema derecha" y demás pero que cuando mueren los mismos que les descalificaban así empiezan a llamar "de centro".


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

kogi_kabuto dijo:


> Si pero gustaba mucho a España cuando se cagaba en los catalenes y los catalanes la llamabamos la montapollos.
> No hacía nada, discurso vacío, no aportaba soluciones, vivía de criticar lo de los demás y así a quedado demostrado con su exlider Rivera, lo echaron por bajo rendimiento y por nulidad, (discursos vacios tambien ponçía la nota de despido).
> 
> Ahora como ya no está en Catalunya ya no hace tanta gracia...alimentaron a un monstruo y ahora el jueguete se ha roto..que pena y que alegría.



Pues para cagarse en los catalanes, la mayoría de ellos la votaron, no sería que en realidad en quien se cagaba, almenos de boca, era en vosotros los Lazis, que sois 2 de los 7 millones de catalanes?

Se la votó, y se la apoyaba, porque entonces eran los únicos que plantaban cara a los Lazis en Cataluña, y en buena medida lo siguen haciendo a través de Carlos Carrizosa y Ana Grau, pero claro, ya están siendo eclipsados por Ignacio Garriga de Vox.

Ciudadanos, el gran esfuerzo para tirar el proyecto adelante desde el manifiesto del Tívoli de 2005, el gran éxito en las catalanas de 2017, para que después, por una niñita pijita que se quería ir a Madrit de fieshta, se fuera todo a la mierda; triste, muy triste, sobretodo para los que apoyamos ese proyecto desde el principio.


----------



## Karamba (15 Feb 2022)

Ex-musa del foro en su máximo esplendor _porqueyolovalguista._


----------



## Ratnik (15 Feb 2022)

bastante me parece que Mierdadanos haya sacado un solo diputado. Debería haber quedado fuera del parlamento.


----------



## kabeljau (15 Feb 2022)

Esta se mete a puta, ya verás. ¿Qué hizo con el 1.000.000 de votos de Cataluña? Se los regaló al indepe.


----------



## kogi_kabuto (17 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues para cagarse en los catalanes, la mayoría de ellos la votaron, no sería que en realidad en quien se cagaba, almenos de boca, era en vosotros los Lazis, que sois 2 de los 7 millones de catalanes?
> 
> Se la votó, y se la apoyaba, porque entonces eran los únicos que plantaban cara a los Lazis en Cataluña, y en buena medida lo siguen haciendo a través de Carlos Carrizosa y Ana Grau, pero claro, ya están siendo eclipsados por Ignacio Garriga de Vox.
> 
> Ciudadanos, el gran esfuerzo para tirar el proyecto adelante desde el manifiesto del Tívoli de 2005, el gran éxito en las catalanas de 2017, para que después, por una niñita pijita que se quería ir a Madrit de fieshta, se fuera todo a la mierda; triste, muy triste, sobretodo para los que apoyamos ese proyecto desde el principio.



Deje de leer en cuando vi que me llamastre "LAZI" sin saber nada de mi.


----------



## Joaquim (17 Feb 2022)

kogi_kabuto dijo:


> Deje de leer en cuando vi que me llamastre "LAZI" sin saber nada de mi.



Ah, vale, tu eres un moderadito de esos entonces, no? Tipo PSC, en plan ni contigo ni sin ti, ni fuera de España ni dentro, y así como te digo una cosa te digo la otra. 

Eso tiene un nombre, cómplice.


----------



## Joaquim (17 Feb 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Esta se mete a puta, ya verás. ¿Qué hizo con el 1.000.000 de votos de Cataluña? Se los regaló al indepe.



Es que ni siquiera se presentó como candidata a presidir la Generalitat por ser la mas votada, y eso tras la intentona golpista, que la llevó a ser la mas votada... y ella pa Madrit de Fieshta, y dejando al Chis-Torra hacer y deshacer a sus anchas, sin oposición ni ná, pa que?

O sea, todo el trabajo, desde que en 2005 se hizo público el manifiesto por un partido no nacionalista en Cataluña, en el Tívoli, del que saldría Ciudadanos, del que saldrían los 3 diputados en el Parlament que los Lazis se tomaban a broma..... todo ese enorme esfuerzo, para al final, cuando consiguen ser los mas votados, 12 años después, la niñita pijita nos deja tirados, y se va a Madrit, de Fieshta!!

Joder, por que los Lazis, siendo lo mierdas que son, tienen el poder que tienen, y están donde están? Pues porque se lo ponen a huevo, joder, se lo ponen a huevo!!


----------

